# New track I just finished



## Gorthorn (Jun 30, 2012)

this is possibly the first time I've done a "full orchestral" track
there were only 12 different tracks
8 MIDI and 4 Audio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ygXQgQwpp8

A lot of people have said it sounded like the soundtrack to Avatar (hence with the name)
so, some feedback would be very much appreciated
cheers :D


----------



## RyBen (Jun 30, 2012)

Seeing as this is an early attempt, nice track. Having said that, I'm still a critical and opinionated listener so here's my feedback:

I wouldn't go calling it "full orchestral" just yet  It seems a bit more towards the electronic side, or maybe the patches you used just sounded very synthetic. The only notable orchestral colors were what sounded like a solo Double Bass in the low-end and the percussion.

Regarding the music, it could use more development. The first minute or so was quite repetitive, then the next minute added a bit more motion, but was still repetitive. That's certainly fine in film music because it gives off that artistic underscore vibe, but without accompanying a visual element, it's hard to tell if it was a deliberate intention or not.

Mix-wise, it was quite wet, but it helped add distance to the percussion which in turn made them more ambient and not as aggressive. It made the vocals seem more atmospheric rather than just a person singing in the mic. +1 for artistic value, I suppose.

This is all highly subjective an opinionated, so take it with a grain of salt, but that's my 2 cents.

You may get a better response if you post this in the Member's Compositions section, BTW.


----------



## Gorthorn (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you very much for the feedback!
:D
about the double bass thing
I originally had this low sounding drone track I recorded before I had this orchestral type idea... so, I used an EQ and boosted the lows and cut off the highs, then added a "Sub Bass" plugin to give it more of an "umph"
I only work on headphones (I forgot to mention)
I rarely ever work on a full sound system, I do have a Hi-Fi downstairs but I don't use 'cause where I live, I think the neighbours will complain about the noise level
I agree with you on the visual element part
I try to make my music as "visual" and as "atmospheric" as possible, even if it does repeat itself... in my head, I usually have a picture or some sort of sequence from a film, so I try to make music to accompany those films or pictures


----------

